# Git-core cmmand not found?



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi. I am trying to compile cm9 from source, but i can't even get my build evironment set up. I do have the CM9 repository downloaded. I am somewhat of a noob to linux, but i learn quickly. I am using Pinguy which I believe to be a Ubuntu varient. Anyways I am trying to run this command to get a package manager:
git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush schedtool

But I am getting an error "Git-core command not found". I ran sudo apt-get autoremove git-core and it removed 3 packages. I then reinstalled them using apt-get install git-core and I still get an error.

Also can someone tell me how to setup CCache? I get an error on that as well. Any help is appreciated.

Edit: I believe this just installs the JDK-Java6 program. Is that all? I do have JDK-Java6 but it is slightly newer like 6.0.3 or something. Is this fine?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

What are you trying to do? Install that list of packages? If so, you need to have "sudo apt-get install" before the list, otherwise it will try to run the first item in the list with subsequent items being passed to the first item. It thinks you're trying to run git-core, not install it, hence the error. There also isn't a command available with git that is git-core, so even if it was installed, you would still get an error.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have git-core installed. What is the proper command then?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

What are you trying to do then? Your OP makes very little sense as to what is going on and what you're trying to do when you're getting the error.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Hi. I am trying to compile cm9 from source, but i can't even get my build evironment set up. I do have the CM9 repository downloaded. I am somewhat of a noob to linux, but i learn quickly. I am using Pinguy which I believe to be a Ubuntu varient. Anyways I am trying to run this command to get a package manager:
> git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush schedtool
> 
> But I am getting an error "Git-core command not found". I ran sudo apt-get autoremove git-core and it removed 3 packages. I then reinstalled them using apt-get install git-core and I still get an error.
> ...


"git-core" refers to the just the core libraries and commands to use git, "git" is the command. if you are somewhat a noob to linux I highly recommend using Ubuntu. Some variants can have hybrid coding and libraries that can make things confusing sometimes.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I have a traumatic brain injury and sometimes I have trouble fully explaining things 

I am trying to follow this guide as a base: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Barnes_%26_Noble_Nook_Color:_Compile_CyanogenMod_%28Linux%29

Look at step 1.1 that is what I am trying to do.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, you need to run the following

```
sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush schedtool
```


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

You need apt-get install before your commands. You haven't issued the prompt a command only a list of packages... update your package list before install


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Ok, you need to run the following
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush schedtool
> ```


Thank You1


----------

